

The Uberfication of Everything: Directory / Master-list - nashequilibrium
http://digitalintelligencetoday.com/the-uberfication-of-everything-master-list-of-uber-inspired-businesses/

======
jimiwen
I dont see Uber for Tailoring? to create a networked effect, the skill barrier
to entry needs to be lower?

